# What Operating System do you use?



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I was curious about how many people out there use what operating systems. i myself use several so please put whatever it is you use.
I use Windows XP Pro on 34 different computers
Vista Home Premium on one
Mac os X the latest version I think its Tiger not sure its the latest until jaguar comes out on two computers
several versions of linux Debian and anything with KDE on several boxes


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Also if you could post why you use what you use some people still use windows 95 because they are too cheap to upgrade others because it runs some sort of proprietary program for example.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Well if we can count machine we manage at work then

I have 230 with Solaris
I have 190 with AIX
I have 120 with Linux
I have 700 with windows 2000/2003
I have 3600 with windows XP
I have ~100 with OS/2, hpux, windows 98,NT, and misc OS's.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

other- React OS


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Just got Vista, decided to upgrade because nothing new would work with ME. 
Vista is a memory hog, does lots of really fancy stuff, but I honnestly rather go back to DOS. Am gonna try one of the Linux type OS's real soon.

galump

p.s. Thanks to Gary in Ohio who turned me on to OpenOffice. Works Great.


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

I dual boot with 98SE and PCLinuxOS and I find that the only advantage in using Linux is that it is supposedly more secure than Microsoft when connected to the Internet. 
Everything that I do with a computer seems to be well served by my 98SE OS. I use Works for all my spreadsheet work and it does quite well, I have an old copy of Paint Shop Pro that is fine for drawing plans and schematics, Foxit reader instead of Adobe, and I can't recall my last "Blue Screen of Death". Many of the online games that my family likes will not run on Unix based OS's so they shun anything Linux.
My dial-up speed is pretty slow and I have a dynamic IP address so I don't think hackers are going to be too interested in getting into my computer. If I run the "Hijack This" program the result screen shows less than half a screen of entries and "Adaware" never shows anything but a tracking cookie or two. Downloading music and movies----I couldn't care less.
I fiddle around with the Linux OS only out of curiosity and it keeps my 72 year old gray matter exercised. So, it looks like I'll be staying with 98SE for quite a long time, in fact I just bought a new motherboard that still supports 98SE and stowed it away for the time that one of my old PC's goes off to the happy hunting grounds. Old video cards, hard drives and memory will always be available on Ebay.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Manny said:


> I dual boot with 98SE and PCLinuxOS and I find that the only advantage in using Linux is that it is supposedly more secure than Microsoft when connected to the Internet.
> Everything that I do with a computer seems to be well served by my 98SE OS. I use Works for all my spreadsheet work and it does quite well, I have an old copy of Paint Shop Pro that is fine for drawing plans and schematics, Foxit reader instead of Adobe, and I can't recall my last "Blue Screen of Death". Many of the online games that my family likes will not run on Unix based OS's so they shun anything Linux.
> My dial-up speed is pretty slow and I have a dynamic IP address so I don't think hackers are going to be too interested in getting into my computer. If I run the "Hijack This" program the result screen shows less than half a screen of entries and "Adaware" never shows anything but a tracking cookie or two. Downloading music and movies----I couldn't care less.
> I fiddle around with the Linux OS only out of curiosity and it keeps my 72 year old gray matter exercised. So, it looks like I'll be staying with 98SE for quite a long time, in fact I just bought a new motherboard that still supports 98SE and stowed it away for the time that one of my old PC's goes off to the happy hunting grounds. Old video cards, hard drives and memory will always be available on Ebay.


Wow, sounds like you have it ALL planned out...


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

galump said:


> nothing new would work with ME.
> QUOTE]
> Nothing old does neither...


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

im suprised there arent more mac users on here.
i figured there would be alot of linux version users out there 
and am suprised at how many people still use 98, me, 95, etcetc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Win XP for PC.

Linux for servers.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

DH, who writes computer software, reluctantly switched me from Windows 95 to Windows XP a few years ago. He loved 95. can't tell you why I was switched, but it must have been for a very good reason cause he kept me with 95 as long as he could.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

goatsareus said:


> DH, who writes computer software, reluctantly switched me from Windows 95 to Windows XP a few years ago. He loved 95. can't tell you why I was switched, but it must have been for a very good reason cause he kept me with 95 as long as he could.


Probably because it is so woefully obsolete he couldn't write software on it that was compatible with modern operating systems.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> Probably because it is so woefully obsolete he couldn't write software on it that was compatible with modern operating systems.



He does not use my computer for software writing. I mainly use my computer for genealogy and photography handling. I think he felt Windows 95 was more bug free than any other OS.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

goatsareus said:


> I think he felt Windows 95 was more bug free than any other OS.


  On what planet?


----------

